# male and female hairless mice for sale !!



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

male and female hairless mice for sale with cage and evrythink and female is haveing babies she pink with black eyes the male is white with red eyes both about 4months old very lovly things selling because am not intrested no more am wanting £20 for both and cage as they werth £15 each on the own nd shes haveing babies so please dont miss out on these get in tuch thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If you paid £15 each for hairless mice, you were ripped off!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

didnt a ask for that kind of comment and no a didnt pay that much for them at all thats just how much the pet shop sell them for a didnt say out about buying them for £15 did ii :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stonesy said:


> didnt a ask for that kind of comment and no a didnt pay that much for them at all thats just how much the pet shop sell them for a didnt say out about buying them for £15 did ii :lol2:


They are worth whatever someone is prepared to pay for them. I doubt very much whether someone on here would pay what you are asking. But you never know. There's one born every day after all. It's not like they are rare or anything. I only sell my long haired ones for £3 each.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The guy who supplies the petshop sells them at £1 each to them.
They are form my lines as I sold the guy his initial mice!!!!!
I know this as I put the petshop onto him.
I refused to supply them with mice and hamsters!!!!!!!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

no they not from him at all ya see they not from your lines as well they from a plase that does hamsters and all other rodents and i know al get what a want for them coz if not al just keep them nd just sell the babies cheap :lol2:: victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes they are they are from the new petshop in Horden she phoned me for hamsters and I turned her down and gave her Billy's name.
You asked about them when you got them and I told you then they were from my lines.

Due to others not breeding them any more 99% of hairless and fuzzies are from my lines up here. On account if they didnt' get the original stock from me there is only one other breeder who has them, he had them befoere me, and I got mine from him!!

You can ask what you like for them but this is not in a classified section so we are able to comment without issue.

If you want to sell them dont' try to oversell and they will find a decent home.
They are not rare or anything so why try to say they are worth so much!

If you know where is selling them at £15 a jump let me know and I'll put my prices up.

Considering you thought I was charging too much asking £7.50 for a breeding trio of mice!!!!!!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry the pet shop is in peterlee but a narr who ya on about you on about lizy who has just opned pet shop but its also a fishing shop she trying to take peterlee pet shop out of bussnise or how eva ya spell it :lol2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

and can you read there is a cage there and other things so dont give me ya cheek dinit bother talkin to me on here eva again right under stud there ?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Billy supplies both those shops. He's been supplying the local shops for about a year and half now.
He supplies them all with syrians, WW's, campbells, Robo's and mice.


Am I glad I'm not bringing mice to you afterall!

I'm far too old to be 'giving cheek' to one as uneducated as yourself.

By the way you spell that word thus...business!


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

good get ya sell away then nd a dont cear the way a spell it you cant spell evry word going can ya :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stonesy said:


> and can you read there is a cage there and other things so dont give me ya cheek dinit bother talkin to me on here eva again right under stud there ?


 Excuse me love but if you post on a public forum, anyone can reply. That's how public forums work you see.
You posted something and comments were made. You have obviously taken offence because nobody is going to give you £20 for a £3 mouse and secondhand cage and that's annoyed you.
Getting angry and aggressive and abusing people, won't make people more inclined to want to buy your very overpriced mice will it? Perhaps you should offer them to the pet shop which sells them for £15.You're bond to make more money than anyone on here will give you.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stonesy said:


> good get ya sell away then nd a dont cear the way a spell it you cant spell evry word going can ya :lol2:











Perhaps not every word, but at least he don't spell every word wrong either.Grow up for goodness sakes.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

:gasp: haha narr ew a wanted that much because the female is about to pop out babies and the cage is new that cost £12 new nd the mice a want £5 each for it that to much to ask narr its not if she wasnt pegy a would of sold them for £12 or somthnk for the lot :/ as a dont want to split them up :whip:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

fenwoman said:


> image
> Perhaps not every word, but at least he don't spell every word wrong either.Grow up for goodness sakes.


 
iii ew your the big baby crying lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stonesy said:


> :gasp: haha narr ew a wanted that much because the female is about to pop out babies and the cage is new that cost £12 new nd the mice a want £5 each for it that to much to ask narr its not if she wasnt pegy a would of sold them for £12 or somthnk for the lot :/ as a dont want to split them up :whip:


 translation anyone? I copied and pasted the text into babelfish but got no results. I don't think they can translate gobbledegook.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

stonesy said:


> :gasp: haha narr ew a wanted that much because the female is about to pop out babies and the cage is new that cost £12 new nd the mice a want £5 each for it that to much to ask narr its not if she wasnt pegy a would of sold them for £12 or somthnk for the lot :/ as a dont want to split them up :whip:


 
And now in English please?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder if my hairless came from your lines Dawn, I havent a clue which lines theyve come from would be nice to know tho, I got 2 hairless/fuzz of Ruthy ( possibly 3 ) and have come on from there ( with most of the litters being buck heavy )


Anyway sinc ei cant understand a word teh OP's is saying i wont even bother to attempt to figure out what the threads about lol


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> translation anyone? I copied and pasted the text into babelfish but got no results. I don't think they can translate gobbledegook.


I think it should read: 

" Breeding pair of hairless mice for sale - female is pregnant - 
Also come complete with cage. "

But that wouldn't sound nearly half so amusing...

:roll2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

you lot are head busting :bash: if you dont like it dont read it f**king f**k up :whip::devil: and a was about 2 say if any1 was intrested any desent people a would of let them go for £10 but narr no desent people on here like they all think they know it all's :lol2: but ya just little freek that have nout better to do but have sad comments on me threds so if ya have nout nice to say or ya not intrested in the mice dont bother at all like !!!!:bash:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I wonder if my hairless came from your lines Dawn, I havent a clue which lines theyve come from would be nice to know tho, I got 2 hairless/fuzz of Ruthy ( possibly 3 ) and have come on from there ( with most of the litters being buck heavy )
> 
> 
> Anyway sinc ei cant understand a word teh OP's is saying i wont even bother to attempt to figure out what the threads about lol


 
I gto some form Amalthea and snakebreeder so Ruthy's are probalby form Amalthea, or the other way around, therefore yours would be related but not form my lines.

See stonesy even hairless as far away as Manchester and Wakefield are related to the ones you have!!!!!!
You really should post this in the classifieds then you might get some results from people who may offer you something for the cage and mice.
£12 for new cage is very cheap I wonder if it's actually big enough for them!!!!!!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

stonesy said:


> you lot are head busting :bash: if you dont like it dont read it f**king f**k up :whip::devil: and a was about 2 say if any1 was intrested any desent people a would of let them go for £10 but narr no desent people on here like they all think they know it all's :lol2: but ya just little freek that have nout better to do but have sad comments on me threds so if ya have nout nice to say or ya not intrested in the mice dont bother at all like !!!!:bash:


:lol2::lol2:

I'm sorry but I did not understand a word of that!! but will say poor things if you have got "bored" with them so quick... do your parents not teach you about responsibility and that pets are for live not just a fad?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I'm sorry but I did not understand a word of that!! but will say poor things if you have got "bored" with them so quick... do your parents not teach you about responsibility and that pets are for live not just a fad?


It's only a few weeks ago he got them he also was asking me for mice but complained I wanted £7.50 a breeding trio. He then told me could get them at 80p each, he could in Birmingham!, or £1 in Billingham. He gave me the phone number of the guy in Billingham as it's not far from me.
I offered to pick him some up if I got any as I would pass his 'area' to get them. 
When I mentioned a couple of quid towards fuel he decided he didnt' want them any more and now he's selling the two 'breeding' mice he has.

Honestly there's no reasoning in it......:bash::bash:

I'm wondering if he's in senior school yet!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stonesy said:


> you lot are head busting :bash: if you dont like it dont read it f**king f**k up :whip::devil: and a was about 2 say if any1 was intrested any desent people a would of let them go for £10 but narr no desent people on here like they all think they know it all's :lol2: but ya just little freek that have nout better to do but have sad comments on me threds so if ya have nout nice to say or ya not intrested in the mice dont bother at all like !!!!:bash:


I take it that you didn't comprehend the bit I said about this being a public forum then eh?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> It's only a few weeks ago he got them he also was asking me for mice but complained I wanted £7.50 a breeding trio. He then told me could get them at 80p each, he could in Birmingham!, or £1 in Billingham. He gave me the phone number of the guy in Billingham as it's not far from me.
> I offered to pick him some up if I got any as I would pass his 'area' to get them.
> When I mentioned a couple of quid towards fuel he decided he didnt' want them any more and now he's selling the two 'breeding' mice he has.
> 
> ...



I imagine he goes to a very good school. Probably an approved one hehehe


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, Education in some areas is really dropping in standards. 
I rarely find myself picking up on basic english abuse, otherwise I would be here all day on this forum with the dire text speak I see hourly. God almighty. This is just appauling to read. Far worse than children at primary school do.
Least my 8 year old daughter is amazing gifted and can formulate proper, grammatical sentences.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I wonder if my hairless came from your lines Dawn, I havent a clue which lines theyve come from would be nice to know tho, I got 2 hairless/fuzz of Ruthy ( possibly 3 ) and have come on from there ( with most of the litters being buck heavy )
> 
> 
> Anyway sinc ei cant understand a word teh OP's is saying i wont even bother to attempt to figure out what the threads about lol


They were from my lines  :2thumb:

My original comment about the price of £15 per mouse was just so you know that they aren't worth that at all and you won't get your asking price for them here. This £12 cage you have them in is, no doubt, a very basic "hamster" cage, which is completely unsuitable for any animal to live in permanently and babies would escape from, anyways, so the buyer would have to rehouse the mice, so really you are asking for £20 for two mice and a carrier. *shrugs* Do what you want.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes jen.

I had from you and Stephen then I mixed the lines so that is what's running round up here. A mix of yours and Stephens lines basically.

This kid is unbelievable. I offered to help him get more mice and he goes on like this:bash::bash:
I'm pleased I havent' helped him now.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks its always nice to see were they originated from  

as for the mice on simonsrodents female hairless mice £15  im sure its a mistake and is ment to be rats lol


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

:whip::devil:here man shut it av just gone nd feed them 2 me new baby rock python how ya like that if ya want to blab on go and do it some where els :whip::bash:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

saxon said:


> I gto some form Amalthea and snakebreeder so Ruthy's are probalby form Amalthea, or the other way around, therefore yours would be related but not form my lines.
> 
> See stonesy even hairless as far away as Manchester and Wakefield are related to the ones you have!!!!!!
> You really should post this in the classifieds then you might get some results from people who may offer you something for the cage and mice.
> £12 for new cage is very cheap I wonder if it's actually big enough for them!!!!!!!


a know a didnt narr where to put it realy :/ nd yes the cage is big enough its 1half ft long by 1ft wide and 1 tall so dont narr how thats not big enough for to small mice then ya just need a nock on ya head :bash:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

fenwoman said:


> I imagine he goes to a very good school. Probably an approved one hehehe


 
hahahahahaha ya funny a dont even go to school ya fool where you from like you probz stoped at school until ya 30 or somthnk ya lil perv :lol2:


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

stonesy said:


> hahahahahaha ya funny a dont even go to school ya fool where you from like you probz stoped at school until ya 30 or somthnk ya lil perv :lol2:


 
and as for the cage thing how the f**k do you know what it looks like nd know what it will be like ? because ya cant even say nout about that because ya dont know :bash: think ya know it all man dont ya and there could be loads of people out there that breed hairless well befor you and the person you got yours off so they mite not be your lines and as for you getting mice like a sed a was getting me self a snake insted so a couldnt buy them so y lie about things like extra cost for petrol ? :whip:


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

ill give u £12 for the whole thing and want pics of cage and mice first plz


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stonesy said:


> hahahahahaha ya funny a dont even go to school ya fool


I'm sure many of us guessed that.


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry.. like a sed early on in the thred a feed them to me new snake well one of them the male as female is haveing babies so am keeping her until they grow up abit nd they getting fed to it as well sorry like m8


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

stonesy said:


> sorry.. like a sed early on in the thred a feed them to me new snake well one of them the male as female is haveing babies so am keeping her until they grow up abit nd they getting fed to it as well sorry like m8


what you feeding it live when it can eat dead mice


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> ill give u £12 for the whole thing and want pics of cage and mice first plz


Not sure if they're still around for sale.




stonesy said:


> :whip::devil:here man shut it av just gone nd feed them 2 me new baby rock python how ya like that if ya want to blab on go and do it some where els :whip::bash:


 
:hmm:



Sounds like a nice cage going spare though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Myth said:


> Sounds like a nice cage going spare though.


Maybe it will get a puppy for the cage until it gets bored with that as well? :hmm:


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

u are a cruel person i say i feed you to my brothers 18ft burm


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

narr not at all and u say thing about my spelling look at yours lol you eat meat dont ya its just the same thing as my snake eating a mouse :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

stonesy said:


> narr not at all and u say thing about my spelling look at yours lol you eat meat dont ya its just the same thing as my snake eating a mouse :2thumb::lol2:


yes i eat dead meat not live meat like your snake should be eating dead mice aww what ever your just gonna get killed by it anyway so theres no point in talking to you or wasting my time


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

it was dead when a give her it a killed it my self ya see :lol2:


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

stonesy said:


> it was dead when a give her it a killed it my self ya see :lol2:


 
its not really funny so dont put lol at da end


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

i it is funny because ya just making a fool out of ya self by saying killing meat for food is crule when its just life what els is it going to eat like ? :/


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thread like this dont half make me smile and bring me back up to my cheerful self 

Im really glad you havent had any of my mice lol


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

apart from being pretty unreadable this thread is quite funny. it does worry you that these people are even allowed to dress themselves never mind own animals though.

on the subject of hairless and buck heavy litters is this a common thing because i bought 2 fuzzie mice and of the 2 litters she has had they have all been bucks other than one


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Exotic Mad said:


> apart from being pretty unreadable this thread is quite funny. it does worry you that these people are even allowed to dress themselves never mind own animals though.
> 
> on the subject of hairless and buck heavy litters is this a common thing because i bought 2 fuzzie mice and of the 2 litters she has had they have all been bucks other than one


a lot of my hairless litters are buck heavy i think its pretty much the norm with hairless mice.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> a lot of my hairless litters are buck heavy i think its pretty much the norm with hairless mice.


 
Seems so here as well.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Myth said:


> Seems so here as well.


Well thats 3 i now pass this as fact hairless litters of all mice are buch heavy.











LOL


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

the cheek could dress me self never mind look after me pets seen all me pets av had they been well looked after m8 if ya knew the people i know they would tel ya  and yes she looks like she going to have loads of babies hope she does more food for my snakey  who i have now called snare as she snares the mouse like no tomorrow !!!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe you can feed the Troll to the snake


----------



## i smoke weed (Jan 17, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Maybe you can feed the Troll to the snake


 
i hope so


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My hairless litters were always buck heavy, as well, so now it's 4. We win!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> My hairless litters were always buck heavy, as well, so now it's 4. We win!!


Woot Woot :crazy::jump:


And ive just put a pair of hairless together :rant2:


The only 2 hairless doe's ive got left ( which arent in with male ) have had their 3rd litters and now in the retired doe tank now.

Altogether ive got 5 hairless females and i did have over 15 males  now ive just got 3 hairless males.


----------

